

Show HN: Nokia Lumia ad recreated with CSS transforms - Gigablah
http://kuanyen.net/lumia/

======
ricardobeat
It's ironic how the only modern browser that can't see that is Microsoft's.

~~~
Gigablah
It doesn't work too well in Firefox either, since some techniques like image
masks aren't well supported yet. Chrome and Safari will display the full
effect.

Still, given that this sort of design can work in 2D as well, one could
conceivably position the background logos differently for browsers that don't
support 3D transforms so that the ad degrades more gracefully.

------
zalew
<http://i.imgur.com/UitrT.png>

